

Ask HN: Undo save comment - ekso

I&#x27;m new to HN, and still navigating the UI. I accidentally &#x27;saved&#x27; a comment, and would like to unsave it. I found a thread from a few years ago suggesting that this is not possible. Is that still the case?<p>Evidently HN users gain the ability to downvote when they reach 500 karma. Does downvoting a previously upvoted comment essentially unsave it?
======
JacobAldridge
To my knowledge: There's no way to unsave a comment.

'Save' and 'Upvote' are essentially the same function. While you will
eventually receive downvote privileges for comments (never for stories),
there's no ability to change from an upvote to a downvote or vice versa.
(Which leads to occasional mis-votes, especially on mobile devices.)

So an upvote can never be revoked or changed; and therefore never can a saved
comment.

Welcome onboard by the way!

